# More Beer Experiments



## zajanatural (Aug 3, 2008)

This was a fun little experiment using two different beers. These are both unscented, but they smell amazing! I wanted to see how these two different types of beer would react and smell in the end product. They are both hot processed, using a pvc pipe for hot process and you can't even tell its not cp! Very smooth.

The extra stout behaved normally, when I added the lye, everything was peaceful, and soaped normally, did not climb out the pot or anything. Smells very much like caramel, very yummy! The Draught however tried to explode out of the lye container (I used an extra deep container of course) no matter how much I cooked it and let it go flat. It also tried to climb out the pot like crazy while I was cooking it. This one smells more of hops or maybe barley, can't quite pinpoint it. I have no solution to the reaction except the nitrogen/CO2 blend that is in Draught versus only CO2 in the extra stout. Loved the little widget that was clinking inside the bottle.


The Draught also took longer to cook, almost 45 minutes longer, even though both batches were started at the same time.

J says the Draught has more of a manly smells and the Extra Stout seems more for a lady.

I have become totally obsessed with beer soaps, and I don't even drink the stuff

Extra Stout:






Draught:


----------



## IanT (Aug 3, 2008)

omg you should try to make a black and tan soap! (complete with the layers!!!)


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 4, 2008)

Beer Soap?!? wow - I didn't even know you could make beer soap! My husband has been joking about me making burbon soap so he can go to work smelling like booze for a few days and blame the soap... then he can go to work drunk (smelling like booze) and no one would say anything cause they would assume its the soap! lol... joking (of course)

Could you share the stout beer soap recipe? I'm very curious.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 4, 2008)

Those look great! I love beer soap for my hair. Makes it nice and shiny.


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 5, 2008)

Would you mind telling how you incorporate the beer?  You cook it so it goes flat?  I'd love to hear more about how to do this.


----------



## Soapmomma (Aug 6, 2008)

Those look wonderful! I'm about 20 batches into my soap making "career" and beer soap was one of my first, I added honey and ground oatmeal and it's still my favorite so far! Beer lathers wonderfully.


----------



## zajanatural (Aug 8, 2008)

dagnukem said:
			
		

> Beer Soap?!? wow - I didn't even know you could make beer soap! My husband has been joking about me making burbon soap so he can go to work smelling like booze for a few days and blame the soap... then he can go to work drunk (smelling like booze) and no one would say anything cause they would assume its the soap! lol... joking (of course)
> 
> Could you share the stout beer soap recipe? I'm very curious.



You can use any recipe, sub the water portion with boiled beer. When you make been soap you have to boil the beer so that it goes flat faster. If you use beer that is not flat, when you pour your lye into it, it will volcano out of the container and cause serious injuries.

I boil my beer, and then let it cool off. I then add my lye to it little by little in a deep container sitting in the sink.  It takes about 10 minutes to add all my lye, but I like to be safe.   Once al the lye is dissolved I soap as usual.  I usually hot process my beer soap and use the pvc pipe as my mold, makes nice smooth bars that do not look hot processed at all.


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 8, 2008)

THAT ! is thee COOLEST THING i have ever seen ! BEER SOAP !! who would have thought ! 


WTG !!!!!


----------



## Becky (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaja, why do you boil the beer? I make salty beer soap for DH, but I just let the beer go flat in the fridge for a day or 2 before I soap with it, and have never had an issue. I usually pour it into a container & shake the heck out of it every time I go to the fridge.


----------



## meliblom (Aug 12, 2008)

Some people boil the beer to cook off the alcohol.


----------

